# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  compensazione in F24 per contribuente deceduto

## L'italiano

Buon giorno 
ho un dubbio in tema di compensazioni in mod. F24. 
Può l'erede del defunto presentare un modello F24 (per il defunto) con compensazioni di imposte a debito con altre a credito?
In altre parole: l'avvenuto decesso inibisce la possibilità di procedere con la compensazione? O è ininfluente? 
Es. Unico 2016: debito Irap 40, credito Irpef 100: l'erede presenta il mod. F24 a zero e chiede a rimborso solo 60 per Irpef. 
Grazie.

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Buon giorno 
> ho un dubbio in tema di compensazioni in mod. F24. 
> Può l'erede del defunto presentare un modello F24 (per il defunto) con compensazioni di imposte a debito con altre a credito?
> In altre parole: l'avvenuto decesso inibisce la possibilità di procedere con la compensazione? O è ininfluente? 
> Es. Unico 2016: debito Irap 40, credito Irpef 100: l'erede presenta il mod. F24 a zero e chiede a rimborso solo 60 per Irpef. 
> Grazie.

  certo che si puo fare
sull'f 24 ci sara anche il cf dell'erede in detta qualità e quindi l'erede é legittimato a fare ciò

----------


## L'italiano

> certo che si puo fare
> sull'f 24 ci sara anche il cf dell'erede in detta qualità e quindi l'erede é legittimato a fare ciò

  Ti ringrazio per la gentile risposta.
Il mio dubbio nasce dal un antico ricordo che mi ronza nella testa (ma magari è un falso ricordo): neanche io su internet ho trovato nulla al riguardo. 
Comunque a dire il vero il fatto che sull' F24 ci sia lo spazio per indicare anche il codice fiscale dell'erede, non dimostra nulla: potrebbe servire solo per modelli con sole imposte a debito, senza crediti.

----------


## GaiaMichela

> Ti ringrazio per la gentile risposta.
> Il mio dubbio nasce dal un antico ricordo che mi ronza nella testa (ma magari è un falso ricordo): neanche io su internet ho trovato nulla al riguardo. 
> Comunque a dire il vero il fatto che sull' F24 ci sia lo spazio per indicare anche il codice fiscale dell'erede, non dimostra nulla: potrebbe servire solo per modelli con sole imposte a debito, senza crediti.

  io la penso cosi
puoi cmq sentire altri pareri!!  :Smile:

----------


## Pincopallino

Perchè no?! Se dal defunto si pretendono le tasse mi sembra giusto ed equo che il defunto (o chi per esso) possa scomputare eventuali crediti

----------


## Telempatico

Quoto!(Persino in caso di morte post 730 presentato è consentito il riporto in Unico presentato come erede)

----------


## L'italiano

Vi ringrazio per le vostre rassicurazioni.
Evidentemente il mio dubbio nasce da un falso ricordo, come avevo ipotizzato.

----------


## AMERICA1

Credito da modello unico defunto per pagamento imposte in compensazione con F24  
il quesito è il seguente :
Qualora dalla compilazione (in qualità di erede) del modello unico per la madre deceduta nel mese di febbraio 2018, non emergano importi a debito da versare, ma al contrario emerga un credito di imposta, si chiede se,  essendo beneficiari di quel credito gli eredi, anzichè chiederne, in sede di dichiarazione, il rimborso sui propri conto correnti, è possibile utilizzare quel credito in compensazione per il  versamento  (con il modello F24) delle somme dovute in sede di presentazione della dichiarazione di successione (imposte di registro, catastali, ipotecarie, etc. o eventualmente imu del defunto o degli eredi sui beni ereditati) . 
Se possibili tali compensazioni si chiede di conoscere la procedura da seguire. 
Grazie.

----------


## DeboraGraziano

Le imposte di successione si versano su F23 e non F24. Quindi impossibile compensare quei crediti con quei debiti.  
Inviato dal mio SM-G950F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## AMERICA1

Grazie per la risposta , preciso che con circolare prot  Prot. 40892 del  17/03/2016 l’Agenzia Entrate ha stabilito che : a partire dal 1° aprile 2016, l’imposta sulle successioni, l’imposta ipotecaria, l’imposta catastale, le tasse ipotecarie, l’imposta di bollo, l’imposta comunale sull’incremento di valore degli immobili e i tributi speciali, nonché i relativi accessori, interessi e sanzioni, dovuti in relazione alla presentazione della dichiarazione di successione, sono versati mediante il modello “F24”. 
Quindi pensavo potessi applicare le compensazioni previste all’ Art.17, D.L.vo 09.09.1997, n.241.

----------


## CATIA71

> Grazie per la risposta , preciso che con circolare prot  Prot. 40892 del  17/03/2016 lAgenzia Entrate ha stabilito che : a partire dal 1° aprile 2016, limposta sulle successioni, limposta ipotecaria, limposta catastale, le tasse ipotecarie, limposta di bollo, limposta comunale sullincremento di valore degli immobili e i tributi speciali, nonché i relativi accessori, interessi e sanzioni, dovuti in relazione alla presentazione della dichiarazione di successione, sono versati mediante il modello F24. 
> Quindi pensavo potessi applicare le compensazioni previste all Art.17, D.L.vo 09.09.1997, n.241.

  Secondo me è corretto, se i crediti sono in capo al contribuente perché non si dovrebbe?

----------


## technobit

Dopo la morte del contribuente, l'erede in possesso dei codici pin di accesso a UnicoOnLine del deceduto, può accedere nell'area riservata al contribuente deceduto verificare il suo cassetto fiscale, le ricevute, le eventuali comunicazioni o quant'altro?

----------


## Alessandra

Domanda F24 PARZIALMENTE COMPENSATO per decuius, si addebita su conto del de cuius(e se è chiuso?)  o su quello dell'erede  visto che parzialmente compensato deve esse fatto con home banking ?

----------


## L'italiano

> Dopo la morte del contribuente, l'erede in possesso dei codici pin di accesso a UnicoOnLine del deceduto, può accedere nell'area riservata al contribuente deceduto verificare il suo cassetto fiscale, le ricevute, le eventuali comunicazioni o quant'altro?

  Immagino che come l'Ag. Entrate si accorga del decesso, blocchi l'accesso.
In possesso o meno che sia delle credenziali del defunto, ciò che l'erede deve fare è recarsi all'Ag. Entrate (non è ammessa richiesta telematica) e richiedere il pin / nuovo pin .
Io questo l'ho già fatto, nel senso che per il defunto l'erede ha delegato l'intermediario abilitato.
Non ho mai avuto il caso in cui l'erede deleghi se stesso, ma non vedo il problema.

----------

